# Green Masking Paper



## JasmynJade (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm sure all of you have heard about the brown paper bagging on the walls.
I saw some green "Masking Paper" the other day at Lowe's. I was wondering
if anyone has used this like the brown paper OR if it can be used like that???

Thanks!
JJ


----------



## PassionateDIY'er (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm not sure what you are referencing... is it a painting technique using brown paper bags, or if you are taping off trim? I have seen brown paper bags used as a wall paper technique, but not as a paint technique. 

I have used plastic bags to do a faux finish (check out my blog below), I have used the brown paper with green tape to tape off trim work, but never as a paint technique.

Some clarification would be helpful.


----------



## JasmynJade (Feb 15, 2008)

I was thinking of using the green "masking paper" the same
way as using the brown paper bags. There does not seem
to be any coating on it, it just feels like paper, just like
the brown paper! Not a painting techinque,
I have used the brown paper bag techinque, there are
many different ways to do it.
Does this help?


----------



## PassionateDIY'er (Feb 28, 2008)

What do you use brown paper bags for? I guess I still don't understand why you want to use the green masking tape brown paper. If it for the sole use of the brown paper (green masking tape has no use for your application) how about just plain old brown craft paper? It comes in a roll, and is much cheaper.


----------



## wfischer (Dec 29, 2007)

As entertaining as this thread has been to read, I think the time has come for an actual answer.

I assume you're referring to this:
http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=154757-133-154757&lpage=none

If so, then yes, it can be used the same as brown masking paper. I believe the green coloring comes from a chemical treatment that makes it more difficult for the paint to soak through the paper.


----------



## JasmynJade (Feb 15, 2008)

Happy to entertain you, altho you BOTH have missed the point of the 
question!!!
Let me see if I can try this ONE more time.
Have you seen ANY walls on the DYI website where they used the
BROWN PAPER on the walls? It's where they buy the brown paper
in BIG rolls, tear it and paste it to the walls, then sometimes use
poly or glaze over it???? OK...this "Green masking paper" appears
to be the SAME thing, except GREEN....so the question stands,
why couldn't this be used JUST like the brown paper???


----------



## wfischer (Dec 29, 2007)

I can't say that I've ever heard of anyone pasting plain brown paper to their walls like that. I would imagine, though, that the green paper would not work for that purpose because of the chemical additives in it.


----------



## JasmynJade (Feb 15, 2008)

Ok, thanks, that is what I wanted to know!!!
Yes, LOTS of people have done the brown paper bag
thing on their walls, I have done a hall myself, it looks
like leather and very easy to do. Check out the sites,
type in brown paper bagging.


----------

